# complex cyst-FNA needed???



## cbwilson (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi. I've jsut been diagnosed with hypothyroidism and have a 1 cm complex cyst on my right lobe. I also have swollen glands on the right side of my neck. My doctor ordered an ultasound in 6 months----but shouldn't a complex cyst be aspirated? I don't know if I should see someone else.

Thanks,
Charlotte


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Charlotte,
I'm new on this forum also. Did you just have an ultrasound that diagnosed your complex
cyst and dr want's to wait and watch for 6mths?
I have hasimoto's thyroiditis and have noticed a swollen lymph gland just above my collar bone on the right side. Went for ultrasound and was told i had a mass/nodule hanging off my right lower thyroid lobe and swollen right lymph gland.
Waiting for results next tuesday, and im feeling a little worried, but i will ask my dr for a needle aspiration even if all ok just to put my mind at rest, as my Grandfather died of lymphoma. I think it would be wise to ask your dr to investigate to be sure.

Have you had swollen lymph glands before due to your hypo?
lyn


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cbwilson said:


> Hi. I've jsut been diagnosed with hypothyroidism and have a 1 cm complex cyst on my right lobe. I also have swollen glands on the right side of my neck. My doctor ordered an ultasound in 6 months----but shouldn't a complex cyst be aspirated? I don't know if I should see someone else.
> 
> Thanks,
> Charlotte


Hi Charlotte and welcome to the board. Because of the swollen lymph glands, I personally would insist on aspiration. Indeed I would.

Here is info about the different kinds of thyroid cancer.............

http://www.cumc.columbia.edu/dept/thyroid/risks.html

Arm yourself with knowledge!!

If you have asked this doctor to order FNA and your request was fluffed off, yes................go doctor shopping. You are the patient, you are the payee.


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree with everyone else. Push for the biopsy! It is honestly not that bad. I was very scared, and expected horrible pain, but in fact it was nothing. A very simple procedure that has a wealth of information!

Also agreed, if he dismisses your wishes, get a second opinion. Request copies of all of your lab work, and reports and take to new doc with you.

Good luck!


----------



## tmdescovich (Aug 12, 2010)

uh.. Push for the FNA. Could be something.. could be nothing but WHY wait?? Don't freak out be my doc found a 1.3 cm complex cyst on my right lobe and 2 FNA's later is was confirmed Papillary Carcinoma. Will also tell you first Endo I went to dismissed me like it was nothing. Second one decided to do the ultrasound and then follow up with 2 FNAs. 
Find a good doc that will listen to you!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi! I completely agree with all the others. Insist on FNA and if your doctor will not do it then find a new doc. I have fought hypo for 6 yrs with my MD only doing labs and adjusting my dosage of Synthroid.

In Aug I went to see an endo and since have found out my labs are still out of ranges. My TPO Ab (which has never been tested before was >971.0 (ranges ,9.0). Had an ultrasound and they found 3 Nodules (2 of them around 1.5 cm) and 3 enlarged lymph nodes. Had FNA on 2 largest nodules which are solid and calcified and she also said basically my whole thyroid is calcified.

I have an appt. on Monday am (9/27) to get my results. Then I will also find out our next plan of action and where we go from here.

I am so thankful that I have a good and caring endo and staff. I feel like maybe she is going to help me feel human and good again one day soon. I am so tired of feeling like this and thinking that I am dying.

Also, I am so very thankful for finding this board as all here are very knowledgable, experienced, caring and special people!

You can trust their opinions and suggestions, I do completely!

Hugs and prayers to all!!

Kay


----------

